# Creating Multigenerational Family Christian Legacy



## Brother John (Mar 2, 2009)

*Creating Multigenerational Family Christian Legacy*

My wife and I are working to lay the foundations for a Multigenerational Legacy of focusing on Christ as a family and doing the King's work. Is anyone else on the PB striving to create this or continuing the foundations laid by an ancestor? We are starting by working on our own lives so that when our children watch us they see sinners saved by God's mighty grace and they want to run to Christ and His word, not run from it because we are hypocrits. We want to create a focus on Christ that each generation can rally behind and look back to the lineage of Godly forefathers and mothers. My dream is for the Lord in His will to enlarge my family to the size of a nation causing all of my descendents to be His faithful servants and meeting them at the end of each generation in heaven. We are workig on collecting the family history and trees from each branch of my wife and I. I am starting to write my short personal history for my children. I am working on designing a family crest, motto and creed that represents the principles and focus that I hope to instill to my family. My sons are very young so I hope to begin now. I want them to see that our family is in th service of Christ the King and we are his knights that serve, love, fight and worship Him. I am working on a short family catechism that we can learn to move these prinicples ahead. We are also working on learning, understanding, and memorizing the WSC and Scripture. We want to establish traditions and hierlooms. Everything that we are doing we try and think several generations ahead. If we do this how will it affect that. Well I could go on for a while but needless to say we are attempting to establish a Multigenerational Family Legacy. What are yall doing and does anyone have any other ideas that could be used for this?


----------



## jwithnell (Mar 2, 2009)

I'd say you are totally dependent on God's mercy to extend His work down through the generations of your family and that His word has given all of us plenty to do along those lines. I say this in part because it looks like your children are small. As my older kids have reached young adulthood, it has made me realize how totally dependent we are on God's grace in the life of our family as we try to follow the instructions He has given us in His word ...


----------



## Brother John (Mar 2, 2009)

jwithnell said:


> I'd say you are totally dependent on God's mercy to extend His work down through the generations of your family and that His word has given all of us plenty to do along those lines. I say this in part because it looks like your children are small. As my older kids have reached young adulthood, it has made me realize how totally dependent we are on God's grace in the life of our family as we try to follow the instructions He has given us in His word ...



Agreed, without a doubt you must presuppose God's sovereignty and depend on His grace.


----------



## Tim (Mar 4, 2009)

Here are some things I plan to do when I marry and have a family:

1. have lots of kids, as the Lord allows;
2. work hard to build the estate, that my children and grandchildren will not have the burden of debt and will not have to go into debt to pay for their homes;
3. build a library;
4. establish a 'culture' of family worship and devotion;
5. develop the character of my children and grandchildren so that some may be leaders in the community (political leaders)

I think one important thing is that much of this takes more than one generation to develop. I know that my children will probably be more mature in their faith than I was at the same age. As for building the estate, imagine if one did not have to go into debt even to buy a house! How much freedom is that - freedom to give financially to the Lord's work, instead of the bank!

Just some thoughts.


----------

